# Best honey plants for virginia



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello all i have been trying to find some plants that are heat tolerent i was planning on trying buckweat but i do not now if i would grow here in central VA. I have several packs of thymes seeds and i wandering whereto find sumac seeds and would it do well here.

THOMAS


----------



## FishmanMike (Sep 13, 2008)

I would say bwheat will grow there no problem.If you will look on the banks of 220 south of martinsville v.a.you will find all the sumac seeds you would like if it hasn't been broken down with all the snow.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Thank you do you know where i could buy some sumac seeds and also buckweat i ha that some beekeepers use sumac for smoking bees i am wondering if he local supply company sells theor culd get them for me or does anyone one here ha any for sell.



THOMAS


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

>Thank you do you know where i could buy some sumac seeds and also buckweat i ha that some beekeepers use sumac for smoking bees i am wondering if he local supply company sells theor culd get them for me or does anyone one here ha any for sell.

I can get you sumac for your smoker, I'll PM you. John


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I bought buckwheat seed in a feed store for about 50 cents a pound a year ago.


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

Kelley's now has buckwheat and wildflower seed.


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

thomas said:


> i wandering whereto find sumac seeds and would it do well here.
> THOMAS


Smooth sumac and fragrant sumac are sold by some state forest nurseries as wildlife/conservation plants. They are usually sold in bundles of 100 plants for less than $10.


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

I have known several beekeepers to plant buckwheat with success. Although I am told it can be hard to grow, they did not seem to have a problem. Got the seed at the local feed store, don't know if it was on hand or a special order.
If you are thinking long term, holly grows great all over Virginia and makes a fine, light, spring honey.


----------



## livz2hunt (Mar 29, 2009)

Buckwheat is a very fast growing plant that bees love. I have been told that it flowers in just six weeks from the time it sprouts. Deer love it though and you'll have a hard time growing it if you have much of a deer population around. My father quit growing it for that reason, he was tired of the deer eating up his bee food.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I grew some buckwheat last year. It started flowering at 3 weeks, and by 4 weeks after planting it was covered in blooms. It makes a dark, strong flavored honey.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

put in several anise blue hyssop's. I read an article last year claiming 2 acres of it can support 250 hives. It blooms all summer at my house.
Just a crazy high number, hard to believe.

The article was either in bee culture, or the american bee journal.


----------



## ashb82 (Apr 22, 2010)

KQ6AR said:


> put in several anise blue hyssop's. I read an article last year claiming 2 acres of it can support 250 hives. It blooms all summer at my house.
> Just a crazy high number, hard to believe.
> 
> The article was either in bee culture, or the american bee journal.


how does this look and taste


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

I planted Borage last year in a plot about 20 X 100 ft. It starts blooming mid June and lasts til frost. Bees were on it all the time. It reseeds itself so well that I could have moved plants into 20 times that area this year. I haven't seen plants ouside the area where it was planted, so birds must not scatter the seed. I planted it for winter stores, though I did extract more fall honey than usual.


----------



## Rottybee (Mar 18, 2010)

heaflaw said:


> I planted Borage last year in a plot about 20 X 100 ft. It starts blooming mid June and lasts til frost. Bees were on it all the time. It reseeds itself so well that I could have moved plants into 20 times that area this year. I haven't seen plants ouside the area where it was planted, so birds must not scatter the seed. I planted it for winter stores, though I did extract more fall honey than usual.


I have looked for borage seed around here and no one has heard of it. Could it be called something else? I have found it on the internet but shipping was more than the actual seed on the sites I looked. I sure would like to find some.
I do have some buckwheat planted and it is blooming like crazy! I also have some anise hyssop's that are growing in leaps and bounds, almost 3 feet tall but haven't seen any blooms yet.


----------



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

For buckwheat the local Southern States here in Goochland, VA carries it, you just need to ask. It is like $48 for 50 LBS. For borage $20 for 1 LBS and 5.50 for shipping at www.outsidepride.com, better price in most cases than just buying seed packs. I usually find a few other beeks to share in the cost, since I only use about 1/4 of it.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

try these guys for buckwheat https://www.countrysidenatural.com/home.php?cat=46 they have a delivery route that's very affordable if you meet them at one of the stops. i just picked up 200lbs this morning. cert. organic seed and it's cheaper than southern states.


----------

